# DIY fish trap



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

I want to show you what method I found to easy catch the fish in my tank 

Manage your freshwater aquarium, tropical fishes and plants: DIY fish trap


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That is some good info. With the smaller fish that I keep I use a bottle with the top cut and inverted into it. But looks like this would work for larger fish.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I use this trap:


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes, but that cost money...


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

littlefish said:


> Yes, but that cost money...


I like the way this guy thinks!


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

then what is a cheap alternative ?????


----------

